
Amazon given go ahead to launch thousands of satellites - tomcam
https://www.euronews.com/2020/07/31/amazon-given-go-ahead-to-launch-thousands-of-satellites-to-boost-internet-access-worldwide
======
masked_titan
I was wondering about this - shouldn't approvals regarding things to be put in
space, which is similar to doing thing in international ocean waters, need
some international agency approval and not from just a USA govt agency?

~~~
dogma1138
Unless you violate a convention or a treaty (or the laws of the flag you are
sailing under) you can do w/e you want in international waters, same goes for
space.

------
derekp7
I wonder how Amazon will be able to pull profitability with this, compared to
Space-X? For Space-X to make it work, they are launching on their own re-
usable rockets, and I believe that they are banking on the projected Starship
cost models to really deliver the bulk of their satellites at a cheaper cost.

Amazon may be counting on Blue Origin, but I'm wondering what the chance of
that working properly and within budget right out the gate are? And as far as
I know, New Glen is projected to be in the same ballpark as Falcon Heavy, but
nowhere near the delivery capacity of Starship.

------
fredophile
This sounds like bad news for anyone into astrophotography. The recent
proliferation of satellites are already a big problem [0].

[0] [https://astronomy.com/news/2020/03/nasa-needs-you-to-
photogr...](https://astronomy.com/news/2020/03/nasa-needs-you-to-photograph-
starlink-satellites-with-your-smartphone)

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Wall-e is starting to look quite prescient:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmG5tUCrrsA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmG5tUCrrsA)

